# Flea market find



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

All cars are original solid rivet chassis, Indy, buggy and hot rod bodies are nice but unfortunately the rest have cut wheel wells. A couple spare chassis and extra parts etc. all for $100. How did I do?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

They all look nice from this angle :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I think it is a fair price and you broadened your Tjet collection. I like the white dune buggy and am truly heartbroken for the mustang and vette being cut, but it also makes a difference whether they were cut with a hacksaw or a dremel. Either way, you have a box of fun there which is what this hobby is all about!

Enjoy,
Old Blue


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

The wheel wells are not very nicely cut but I`ve seen a lot worse and they should clean up nicely with a sanding roll. I didn`t really have the extra cash to spend but couldn`t pass them up. What are the Indy, Dune Buggy and Hot Rod worth these days?


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

I think you got a good deal on this haul. Years ago I would have paid a lot more for a lot less. Consider your find an investment, if you sold these today, you would get your money back plus! Enjoy your good fortune. I'm jealous .:thumbsup:
Cujo/Chris


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

All that & a pit case too!?:thumbsup:

In New Hampshire? 
I gotta get looking too!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Ya, flea market in Raymond NH. I also hit Amherst flea market and 1:1 car swap a mile down the street.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*find*

cool nice haul.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

score!!! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------

